# Steam: Summer Sale mit zahlreichen Sommerangeboten startet in Kürze



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Summer Sale mit zahlreichen Sommerangeboten startet in Kürze* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Summer Sale mit zahlreichen Sommerangeboten startet in Kürze


----------



## Chronik (31. Mai 2015)

Weiß schon einer was oder welches Spiel in den Sale geht?
Oder wird das wie im Winter-Sale vom vorriges Jahr, das eig. alle Titel günstiger sind aber das es jeden Tag TOP-VERGÜNSTIGUNGEN gibt und somit immer die Chance besteht das das wünsch Spiel noch günstiger wird?
Ich will nämlich JC2 aber 14 (selbst 6) Glocken dafür auszugeben, dafür bin ich einfach viel zu geizig und vorallem für das Alter des Spiels.


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2015)

Es werden erstmal alle Spiele günstiger sein.

Dann gibt es die 48 Stunden Daily Deals
Die 12 Stunden Flash Sales
Alle 12 Stunden den Community Vote für drei Spiele


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2015)

An der Masche wie es abläuft wird sich doch nichts ändern.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es werden erstmal alle Spiele günstiger sein.



nein, nicht alle, aber ein sehr großer teil. 



> Dann gibt es die 48 Stunden Daily Deals
> Die 12 Stunden Flash Sales
> Alle 12 Stunden den Community Vote für drei Spiele



ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber war das beim letzten sale nicht irgendwie anders?
ich meine, dass es zb die community-wahl nicht mehr gab.


----------



## BlueDragon92 (31. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es werden erstmal alle Spiele günstiger sein.
> 
> Dann gibt es die 48 Stunden Daily Deals
> Die 12 Stunden Flash Sales
> Alle 12 Stunden den Community Vote für drei Spiele


Waren das nicht 8h bei Flash sale?


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2015)

Wintersale hatte keine Votes aber die letzten Summer Sales hatten sie meist noch

Ich glaub die haben die die Flashsales von 8 auf 12 Stunden erhöht weil es beschwerden gab das bei den 8 Stunden Sales man entweder schläft oder gerade auf Arbeit war


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, nicht alle, aber ein sehr großer teil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich war es anders weswegen so "Vorhersagen" so war wie der Horoskope sind


----------



## Elektrostuhl (31. Mai 2015)

Endlich die Wunschliste weiter abarbeiten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. Mai 2015)

Schau mer mal. Ich hab den ein oder anderen Titel im Blick, aber hab gelernt mich zu beherrschen. Hab die letzten Sales nie mehr als 2 / 3 Titel gekauft, und dann meist kleinere Indie Spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2015)

Ob es wieder diese Aktion mit den Farb-Teams geben wird?

Der Zeitpunkt des Sales kommt mir ausgesprochen entgegen, im Juli bin ich nämlich im Urlaub. [emoji1]

Mein größter Wunsch wäre das "Gabriel Knight"-Remake für unter 10 Kröten. Und/oder "The Wolf Among Us" für nen Fünfer oder drunter. [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Mai 2015)

Definitiv wieder eine Gelegenheit, meinen "Pile of Shame" aufzustocken.


----------



## TwilightSinger (31. Mai 2015)

> Definitiv wieder eine Gelegenheit, meinen "Pile of Shame" aufzustocken.


 Stimmt. Genauso sieht es aus.



> "The Wolf Among Us" für nen Fünfer oder drunter.


 Bin ich dabei.


----------



## Chronik (31. Mai 2015)

Apropos kleinere Indie Spiele, ich habe schon seit längerem ein Auge auf RimWorld gewurfen (Was z.Z. nur im Greenlight steht), wisst ihr wann das Spiel endlich via Steam bezogen/gekauft werden kann?


----------



## HanFred (31. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Definitiv wieder eine Gelegenheit, meinen "Pile of Shame" aufzustocken.


Meine ist schon viel zu groß! *jammer*


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (31. Mai 2015)

Ach verdammt...am Mittwoch Abend fahr ich ja aufs Out and Loud. Egal, davon habe ich mehr als vom Sale ^^ 
Und leider dauert er ja noch an wenn ich zurück komme....grrrr....da geht er hin mein Gehalt...


----------



## smutjesmooth (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hab schon im Wintersale bei Steam mix gekauft weil die Salepreise oft immer noch über den Preisen in Keyshops liegen. Seit dem Wintersale kamen 2 für mich interessante Spiele raus. Witcher 3  und GTA V. Beide hab Ich natürlich schon. Daher bleibt beim Summer Sale mein Portemonnaie auch geschlossen. Die Angebote sind wie gesagt für mich Geizkragen sowieso noch zu teuer.


----------



## Cityboy (31. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön. Hoffe auf PoE unter 30.  Ein Far Cry 4 hätt ich auch gern. Ansonsten werden nur kleine Brötchen gebaken. Hab für dieses Jahr noch genug Spiele.


----------



## DerBloP (31. Mai 2015)

Ich will bzw verlange pcars mit 75%...ok für 50% würde ich es auch noch nehmen, wären ja immer noch 25Euro....mehr ist das mir auch nicht WERT... dann wiederum ....ne 75% ....


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Mai 2015)

Bye bye, liebes Geld...


----------



## smutjesmooth (31. Mai 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich will bzw verlange pcars mit 75%...ok für 50% würde ich es auch noch nehmen, wären ja immer noch 25Euro....mehr ist das mir auch nicht WERT... dann wiederum ....ne 75% ....



Bekommste ab ca. 30 € bei Kinguin. wird bestimmt auch bald günstiger. Bei Steam gibts bestimmt maximal 10 % auf PCars im Summer Sale. Aber wer kauft schon bei Steam selber.


----------



## Emke (31. Mai 2015)

Oje ist es schon wieder so weit...


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2015)

Und der Spielestapel wächst weiter und die Spielebranche will doch keine Pause machen, dass man das auch endlich mal alles spielen kann


----------



## stawacz (31. Mai 2015)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Hoffe auf PoE unter 30.  Ein Far Cry 4 hätt ich auch gern. Ansonsten werden nur kleine Brötchen gebaken. Hab für dieses Jahr noch genug Spiele.


PoE knapp 16 euro  Pillars of Eternity Hero Edition Steam CD Key - Pillars of Eternity


----------



## AC3 (31. Mai 2015)

ich hoffe das project cars inkl. season pass dabei ist. dann würden es sich garantiert mehr kaufen.
der multiplayer ist ziemlich cool und im season pass sollen noch an die 30 autos und 20 strecken dazukommen.



> Ich will bzw verlange pcars mit 75%...ok für 50% würde ich es auch noch nehmen



die kagge an project ist der season pass.
viele wissen gar nicht das es in absehbarer zeit einen season pass zu kaufen gibt


----------



## connermc (31. Mai 2015)

würde mich über The Curious Expedition freuen, aber sonst sind mir die Spiele zu teuer


----------



## Orzhov (31. Mai 2015)

Mal schauen ob ich dieses Mal einen Sale aushalte ohne irgendetwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Mai 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich dieses Mal einen Sale aushalte ohne irgendetwas zu kaufen.



Neee, tust Du nicht. Sei ehrlich.


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich dieses Mal einen Sale aushalte ohne irgendetwas zu kaufen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2015)

Gabe Newells Büro während eines Steam Sales:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEOd1EC3J3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wamboland (31. Mai 2015)

Ich setzte mir immer ein Budget und mehr wird nicht gekauft. Klappt sogar meistens ^^


----------



## Zenix (31. Mai 2015)

PREPARE YOUR WALLETS
and hail lord gabeN


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2015)

Und wieder wird kein Spieler widerstehen können. Keiner! [emoji6] 

https://youtu.be/VVmmQN5YelM


----------



## DDS-Zod (31. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wieder wird kein Spieler widerstehen können. Keiner! [emoji6]
> 
> https://youtu.be/VVmmQN5YelM




Oh doch, es können Spieler widerstehen.
Da bleib ich eisern.


----------



## Mav99 (31. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wieder wird kein Spieler widerstehen können. Keiner! [emoji6]



Wenn es keine interessanten Angebote für die wenigen Titel gibt, die ich auf dem Wunschzettel habe, kann ich sogar sehr gut widerstehen. Von meinen 43 Spielen im Steam-Account stammen auch nur fünf Titel und einige DLCs aus den Sales. Heißt das dann ich bin kein Spieler? 

Mit inzwischen rund 35 Jahren* Spiele-Erfahrung dachte ich immer ich wäre einer...  

(* 1980 erste Spiel-Konsole (SW-Pong Klon mit Tennis, Squash, etc.), 1981 Atari 2600, 1982 erster Computer TI99/4a.)


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juni 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Neee, tust Du nicht. Sei ehrlich.



Naja die Liste der Titel für die ich in einem Sale Geld ausgeben würde ist momentan relativ kurz. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das diese Spiele im Sale landen ist dazu auch noch recht gering. Damit und mit den vereinten Kräften von Osterhase, Weihnachtsmann und dem neuerdings illegalen Pater Noster sollte das zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Naja die Liste der Titel für die ich in einem Sale Geld ausgeben würde ist momentan relativ kurz. [...Mit] dem neuerdings illegalen Pater Noster sollte das zu schaffen sein.


"Hurra, ich hab nichts beim Steam Sale gekauft!" - "Hurra, ich hab zig weitere Spiele aus illegalen Quellen!"

Das ist ähnlich sinnvoll wie meine Nachbarin, die sich vor dem Blutzuckertest die Butter auf dem Brot nicht gönnt und nachher ihren Schokoladenvorrat auffüllt ...


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wieder wird kein Spieler widerstehen können. Keiner! [emoji6]
> 
> https://youtu.be/VVmmQN5YelM



Ich hab lediglich in 2-3x im Sales was gekauft, d.h. den Großteil der 'Steam-Sales' ging komplett an mir vorbei ...


----------



## golani79 (1. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich dieses Mal einen Sale aushalte ohne irgendetwas zu kaufen.



Durchaus machbar - hab glaub ich in den letzten 2-3 großen Steamsales genau gar nix gekauft


----------



## battschack (1. Juni 2015)

war ja auch ned wirklich was dabei wo ned schon 3x ein Rabatt hatte von 75% ^^


----------



## stawacz (1. Juni 2015)

eben,sind doch eh die immer gleichen games im angebot.und selbst die kosten bei key shops dauerhaft dat selbe.seh da kaum noch sinn drin überhaupt zu gucken


----------



## Aenimus (1. Juni 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Wenn es keine interessanten Angebote für die wenigen Titel gibt, die ich auf dem Wunschzettel habe, kann ich sogar sehr gut widerstehen. Von meinen 43 Spielen im Steam-Account stammen auch nur fünf Titel und einige DLCs aus den Sales. Heißt das dann ich bin kein Spieler?
> 
> Mit inzwischen rund 35 Jahren* Spiele-Erfahrung dachte ich immer ich wäre einer...
> 
> (* 1980 erste Spiel-Konsole (SW-Pong Klon mit Tennis, Squash, etc.), 1981 Atari 2600, 1982 erster Computer TI99/4a.)



Ist ja geil. Bei mir sind es ebenso 35 Jahre. Hab auch mit dem alten SW-Pong angefangen und bin dann über den Atari 2600 auf den VC 20, den C64, den Amiga und dann mit Ausnahme der 1. Playstation auf meine jetzige (weil beste!) Spieleplattform, den PC gelandet.


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2015)

Die Sales sind doch, wenn man es mal ganz realistisch betrachtet das einzige was Steam noch oben hält, also als Verkaufs Plattform. Denn was anderes ist Steam ja schon lange nicht mehr.
Und zuschlagen kann man meistens nur bei irgendwelchen alten Titeln die einen noch fehlen. Alles andere ist doch meist schon Wochen/Monate vorher schon billiger irgendwo anders zu haben.
Kleine Ausnahmen sind natürlich die Regel.


----------



## Mav99 (2. Juni 2015)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Ist ja geil. Bei mir sind es ebenso 35 Jahre. Hab auch mit dem alten SW-Pong angefangen und bin dann über den Atari 2600 auf den VC 20, den C64, den Amiga und dann mit Ausnahme der 1. Playstation auf meine jetzige (weil beste!) Spieleplattform, den PC gelandet.



Oh, dann bin ich ja doch nicht das einzige "Fossil" hier.  

Bei mir kamen nach dem TI99/4a noch ein Apple IIc und ein Atari ST (Lisa/Mac waren dann doch zu teuer) bevor ich im Frühjahr 1991 vor allem durch Spiele beim PC gelandet bin. Die ersten Sierra Adventures mit VGA Grafik und Wing Commander waren einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Juni 2015)

Für mich stehen nur

Dirt Rallye
Project Cars
Assassin's Creed Rogue

auf dem Plan. Und das auch nur wenn's ein gutes Angebot gibt. Ansonsten bleibt mein Guthaben unangetastet.


----------



## connermc (2. Juni 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Oh, dann bin ich ja doch nicht das einzige "Fossil" hier.
> 
> Bei mir kamen nach dem TI99/4a noch ein Apple IIc und ein Atari ST (Lisa/Mac waren dann doch zu teuer) bevor ich im Frühjahr 1991 vor allem durch Spiele beim PC gelandet bin. Die ersten Sierra Adventures mit VGA Grafik und Wing Commander waren einfach zu verlockend.



Ich weis noch vor der Arbeit , extra den Wecker früher gestellt, eine Runde Wing Commander, ach was war das toll


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Oh, dann bin ich ja doch nicht das einzige "Fossil" hier.
> 
> Bei mir kamen nach dem TI99/4a noch ein Apple IIc und ein Atari ST (Lisa/Mac waren dann doch zu teuer) bevor ich im Frühjahr 1991 vor allem durch Spiele beim PC gelandet bin. Die ersten Sierra Adventures mit VGA Grafik und Wing Commander waren einfach zu verlockend.



Mangels DDR-Optionen ging das eigentliche Zocken bei mir erst 1990 los. Sind aber auch 25 Jahre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mangels DDR-Optionen ging das eigentliche Zocken bei mir erst 1990 los. Sind aber auch 25 Jahre.


Wieso? Hattet ihr nicht den ZÖ-Vierunsechzisch? [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Nöö. Privat-Gamingkonsolen und PC gabs in der DDR nicht. Der einzige große PC für Firmen war der PC 1715. Auf den durfte ich ab und zu (selten) mal zocken (dazu gabs die 8" Disketten in Ufogröße)

Westdeutsche Verwandte, die mir mal eben einen C64, Amiga, Atari oder Games schenken konnten gab es nicht. 1989/90 (nach der Wende) hatte ich meinen ersten C64 (den hab ich heute noch und der läuft) und fast gleichzeitig kurz darauf auch einen PC mit einem 486 DX2-66 Prozessor (gekauft bei Quelle). Weiß ich heute noch.  Ist aber wirklich mittlerweile schon ne ganze Ecke her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nöö. Privat-Gamingkonsolen und PC gabs in der DDR nicht. Der einzige große PC für Firmen war der PC 1715. Auf den durfte ich ab und zu (selten) mal zocken (dazu gabs die 8" Disketten in Ufogröße)
> 
> Westdeutsche Verwandte, die mir mal eben einen C64, Amiga, Atari oder Games schenken konnten gab es nicht. 1989/90 (nach der Wende) hatte ich meinen ersten C64 (den hab ich heute noch und der läuft) und fast gleichzeitig kurz darauf auch einen PC mit einem 486 DX2-66 Prozessor (gekauft bei Quelle). Weiß ich heute noch.  Ist aber wirklich mittlerweile schon ne ganze Ecke her.


Oh ja... Quelle... RIP.


----------



## Mav99 (3. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> *1989/90 (nach der Wende)* hatte ich meinen ersten C64 (den hab ich heute noch und der läuft) *und fast gleichzeitig* kurz darauf auch einen PC mit einem 486 DX2-66 Prozessor (gekauft bei Quelle). Weiß ich heute noch.



Ach ja, das Gedächtnis in unserem Alter... den 486DX2-66 gab's erst 1992.    

Die Gedächtnisstütze für meinen ersten PC ist die Cherry G80-3000, gebaut 04/1991, die hier rumsteht und die ich bis ins letzte Jahr verwendet habe. Nach dem Tausch einer defekten Taste funktioniert sie wieder einwandfrei aber die zwischenzeitlich testweise bestellte Corsair K70 wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr hergeben.  

Der 486DX2-66 wurde bei mir auch der Nachfolger des 386DX-33 den ich im Frühjahr 1991 gekauft habe weil der 486er damals noch etwas teuer war.
Dann folgten Pentium 100, Pentium 200, Pentium II-400, AMD K7-800, AMD Athlon "Thunderbird"-1400, AMD Athlon 64-2100+, Athlon 64 X2 4xxx+, Phenom II 940 und schließlich mein aktueller i7-4770k... Wenn ich's mir recht überlege hab ich im Lauf der Jahre recht viel Geld in die Kisten gesteckt...


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2015)

Scheiße werde ich alt....


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Scheiße werde ich alt....



Ich sage dazu immer: Man wird nicht älter, nur erfahrener


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich sage dazu immer: Man wird nicht älter, nur erfahrener



Richtig. Dieser Leistungsträger hat übrigens die höchste Expertenstufe erreicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Richtig. Dieser Leistungsträger hat übrigens die höchste Expertenstufe erreicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hallo! Mein Name ist Egon Knochi. Ich bin ihr persönlicher Berater. Wundern Sie sich bitte nicht über meine Statur, leider hab ich es etwas mit meiner Diät übertrieben."  

Bei Karl Lagerfeld und Co. wäre er allerdings ein Top-Model.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Scheiße werde ich alt....



bist :p

wobei ich immerhin mit einem AMD 286 angefangen habe


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich immerhin mit einem AMD 286 angefangen habe



Hatte der auch den Turbomodus wo du ihn um 20 mhz per knopfdruck hochtakten konntest ?


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hatte der auch den Turbomodus wo du ihn um 20 mhz per knopfdruck hochtakten konntest ?



nein, 16 MHz
Vorallem hat man erst Jahre später erfahren wofür der Knopf da war und das man eigentlich damit den Rechner runtertacktet, damit die alten Programme nicht so schnell laufen


----------



## Mav99 (3. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hatte der auch den Turbomodus wo du ihn um 20 mhz per knopfdruck hochtakten konntest ?



Oh ja, da werden Erinnerungen wach. So einer stand hier wochenlang rum weil mein Vater den Rechner für eine Vereinsverwaltungssoftware für seinen Verein gekauft hat und natürlich nicht damit klar kam. Mir war damals mein Atari ST noch in jeder Hinsicht lieber...  

Und dann war da noch eine Informatik AG in der Schule mit 286er PCs. Ziel war es eine kleine Schülerverwaltung zu programmieren. Am Ende hatten ein Freund und ich das Projekt an uns gerissen, den anderen vier Teilnehmern mehr über Programmieren beigebracht als die (Mathe-)Lehrerein, die die AG betreut hat, selbst darüber wusste. Das Programm war eine komplette Schüler, Lehrplan und Notenverwaltung und das ausgedruckte Programmlistung war ein über 25cm dicker Stapel. Die Lehreren hat nichts mehr verstanden und vier mal 15 Punkte und zweimal 13 Punkte verteilt. 
Man das waren noch Zeiten... 

Irgendwie hat das alles so GAR nichts mehr mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun aber das ist jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

Wahlplicht Kurs IT 
c++ Scanner Kasse programmieren dann 1 woche fiebrige grippe und ich konnte nicht mehr nachholen 

Dann hatten wir noch diese Projekt wochen wie technisches Zeichnen auf milimeter papier, holzarbeiten wo wir unseren eigenen bumerang bauten, einführung in die textverarbeitung mit wiord 6.0 in msdos, haushaltslehre und solche sachen wie es heute nicht mehr gibt ^^

Mein ersten eigenen Pc habe ich durch erspartes erkauft durch zeitungsaustragen das ging ja damals noch vor der gesetzes änderung ^^
Pentium 1 - 133 mhz
4mb VGA Grafikarte
16 mb Ram und 20 gb festplatte
Joysticks wurden noch an den controller port angeschlossen und die erste voodoo 1 war genial


Davor hatte ich einen Atari2600 mit der 32 Spiele Cassette und Ghostbusters und Pitfall





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orZYdFHnWyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Gedächtnis in unserem Alter... den 486DX2-66 gab's erst 1992.
> 
> Die Gedächtnisstütze für meinen ersten PC ist die Cherry G80-3000, gebaut 04/1991, die hier rumsteht und die ich bis ins letzte Jahr verwendet habe. Nach dem Tausch einer defekten Taste funktioniert sie wieder einwandfrei aber die zwischenzeitlich testweise bestellte Corsair K70 wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr hergeben.
> 
> ...


486DX2-66... Mein allererster Home-PC... *schwärm*... 1995! Das Jahr in dem ich meine Unschuld an Windows/Dos verlor...


----------

